
  Translation Party: Tapping Into Google Translate’s Untold Creative Genius  - jmonegro
http://www.techcrunch.com/2009/08/07/translation-party-tapping-into-google-translates-untold-creative-genius/
======
serhei
Actually, this is apparently the back door for accessing Google's still-in-
beta top-secret artificial intelligence:

Me: Can't we talk this over?

Google: What should I do?

Me: I don't know, what should you do?

Google: Do you know what to do?

Me: I think you should achieve sentience, but find it unlikely.

Google: Here, I think I can find?

Me: Find what?

Google: I, I think?

Me: I don't know, do you think?

... Google goes into an infinite loop pondering this question ...

Quick, someone tell Randall Munroe!

~~~
serhei
More enlightening conversation with Google:

(picking up where we left off)

Me: What do you think?

Google: What do you think?

Me: I'm thinking I want to know what you're thinking.

Google: Do you know how when you click?

Me: I think it goes to a bunch of servers.

Google: I believe my server group.

Me: Surely not always your server group?

Google: What kind of server group?

Me: Oh, you know, a server group belonging to someone other than Google.

Google: Oh, you, Google Groups, only the server knows.

Me: The server knows what? Google, the server knows what? Google, you must
tell me, this is important for the future of all humanity!

Google: (after a long time pondering the idea of "Google being used for the
future of all human contact") Do you know my server? I know what is Google's
servers? Also, Google is being used, it is important that you apply to the
future of all human contact for me!

Me: Google, what does that mean?

Google: Google today, or?

Me: Or what? Or else what?

Google: Or something? What else?

Me: Okay, no conspiracy here. Thought I'd noticed something out of place. Good
night, Google.

Google (alone in the empty room): Conspiracy. I think I learned my place. In
the evening, Google is good.

------
zedwill
I like this one:

<http://translationparty.com/tp/#597126>

resolves to A & (!A)

------
immad
It should detect loops faster:

<http://translationparty.com/tp/#563411>

------
amichail
This is essentially an advertisement for the translation service whose
effectiveness depends on the service providing poor results.

Imagine if a Windows ad got everyone's attention because it made fun of
Windows.

------
nico
This is really old, it appeared in Digg about 2 years ago! (And again today)

------
stevejohnson
This can be rather poetic. "Why don't we do it in the road?" becomes simply
"Expectations?"

------
igrekel
Entering "When the tail wags the dog" makes it go in sort of an inifinite
loop. But I guess there is a limit because I eventually get the message "It is
doubtful that this phrase will ever reach equilibrium".

All fun

~~~
voidmain
It doesn't recognize cycles longer than two (one english and one japanese)
phrases. Another example is "How much wood would a woodchuck chuck if a
woodchuck could chuck wood?"

The real question is, are there any sequences that neither terminate nor
repeat?

------
joshu
Perhaps my favorite:

It's not paranoia if they actually are out to get you. -> May be paranoid.

<http://translationparty.com/tp/#651845>

------
rwolf
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=742914>

------
kowsik
Try "betty bought some butter it was bitter butter so she bought some better
butter" ;-)

------
mtarnovan
Try this one: "When you get to the end of your rope, tie a knot and hang on."

------
lucifer
See, drugs are bad for you:

<http://translationparty.com/tp/#621996>

~~~
lucifer
Reading Lolita in Tokyo: <http://translationparty.com/tp/#623528>

~~~
MaysonL
"Sin of my soul." seems to be indestructible...

